# cannondale F600



## JJETT (Apr 27, 2011)

I am going to look at a bike tomorrow, its my first bike so I dont know much. I only look to spend about $300 on my first bike but want to make sure I get the best bang for my buck and end with a nice starter bike. The bike im going to look at is a Cannondale F600 CAD2. I know its an older bike and doesn't have the air shock but wasn't sure how good it would be.

Here is a link to the bike if anyone could give me some insight I would appreciate it
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bik/2340260605.html


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

That could be a pretty fun bike to ride. Give it a test, and if you like it, get it. Doesn't have to have an air shock up front or be dual suspension to have fun on. :thumbsup:


----------



## JJETT (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks a lot just want to make sure im not buying junk.


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats an "early" cannondale.if you are over 5'6" it will be too small. I comfortably ride a large early frame caad3 f3000.
Being the elastomer fork it will 100% need repaired by mendon cyclesmith from the forum here (only person in the world with repair parts) or replaced. Those forks sure from age alone.


----------



## JJETT (Apr 27, 2011)

well im only 5'5" so size isnt the issue but if it sounds like im going to have to spend more $ on the bike than its worth or if its going to be a pain to have it worked on maybe I should look elsewhere?


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

If the fork is in otherwise good shape it probably won't be much more than 125-150 to have it tuned up and the spring and elastomer replaced.

Any used bike you buy will usually need the suspension overhauled or replaced.


----------



## JJETT (Apr 27, 2011)

well my only concern is if i spend another 125-150 thats 450 and i could buy a brand new cannondale for around 500. i guess thats where i dont know enough to make that decision. what do u think that F600 is worth?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

$300 seems like a lot to spend on a bike that old. They're not junk, but brakes and suspension have come a very long way since the early '90s. (Give or take. Cantilever brakes weren't on mountain bikes anymore by the late '90s.)


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

It's a 96. I'd pay about 100$ for it realistically. Tech has come a very long way since then. It has cantis!


----------



## geraldatwork (Mar 25, 2011)

It is a decent starter bike, but I agree with the others it is over priced. Should be around $150 or so. I did a quick look and there might be some better options. 

Unfortunately sellers on Craigs often don't know the true (low) value of their bikes. I have purchased two bikes recently on Craigs and got the sellers to lower their prices. I have 3 email addresses and I used the first two to place low ball offers (with reasons) to soften up the seller. After a few days I came in with the 3rd email address and got a fair price. Don't worry at what he is asking you are not going to lose the bike.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

geraldatwork said:


> It is a decent starter bike, but I agree with the others it is over priced. Should be around $150 or so. I did a quick look and there might be some better options.
> 
> Unfortunately sellers on Craigs often don't know the true (low) value of their bikes. I have purchased two bikes recently on Craigs and got the sellers to lower their prices. I have 3 email addresses and I used the first two to place low ball offers (with reasons) to soften up the seller. After a few days I came in with the 3rd email address and got a fair price. Don't worry at what he is asking you are not going to lose the bike.


WOW! Mulitple emails. Thats such and awesome idea. I can't believe I never thought of that. I love it.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

op...i wonder why you felt the need to start 3 separate threads about this very same bike?

in fact there seems to be an epidemic, like the guy that's got 4-5 threads going about his new c-dale comfort bike...

wtf is going on here lately?


----------



## JJETT (Apr 27, 2011)

well it was the night before i was going to look at the bike and i was getting no replies or views so I made more than one thread to get a quick response


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a good first bike....especially if the fork still works, for $150. A local Cannondale shop can rebuild the fork for under $100. Expect to keep the bike for about a year, once the trails become more demanding of suspension travel.


----------

